# Illegaler Dialerverweis auf eine fremde Homepage



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

ich habe in meiner statistik und den top-referrern die install-url eines dialers entdeckt und vermute, dass ein dialer auf meine hp verlinkt und dafür die nutzer abkassiert. natürlich ohne meine zustimmung und wissen. hab es vor 3 stunden entdeckt.

wie kann man sich wehren?
kann man den verursacher des dialers feststellen?
kann man die verlinkung blockieren lassen?

kennt jemand eine lösung und/oder ähnlich gelagerte fälle?

danke für eine antwort


----------



## Smigel (7 Mai 2004)

Du könntest per Referrercheck alles was von dort kommt umleiten, oder per htaccess gleich ganz aussperren.

Das mit dem Kunden suchen kam daher weil Du hier einen Link zu einer Dialerinstallation gepostet hast, normalerweise versuchen das ab und zu einige unserer speziellen Gäste.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

wie kann ich feststellen wer das war?
und wie kann man das in zukunft verhindern?


----------



## Smigel (7 Mai 2004)

Also um rauszukriegen wer das war solltest Du mal die Logs deines Servers checken wenn Du drankommst.

Ansonsten könntest du es damit versuchen 
http://selfforum.teamone.de/archiv/2003/11/64408/


Ups glatt vergessen melde Dich bitte mal an, dann kann man PMs versenden, muss ja nicht alles ins Forum gepostet werden.


----------



## [email protected] (8 Mai 2004)

Sag doch einfach mal, um welche Seite es sich handelt.
Durch den Content deiner Page kann man dann ja mit etwas Glück auf das zugehörige Dialerangebot schließen, wenn das tatsächlich der Fall wäre.


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2004)

> Sag doch einfach mal, um welche Seite es sich handelt.



Um unnötige Editierung zu vermeiden , nur per PN (Anmeldung erforderlich)  oder im Linkforum 
(zusätzliche  Freischaltung erforderlich), das Posten solcher URLs ist im öffentlichen Teil
des Forums nicht gestattet.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest per Referrercheck alles was von dort kommt umleiten, oder per htaccess gleich ganz aussperren.
> 
> Das mit dem Kunden suchen kam daher weil Du hier einen Link zu einer Dialerinstallation gepostet hast, normalerweise versuchen das ab und zu einige unserer speziellen Gäste.



Das müssen aber schon sehr arme Gäste sein.

Im übrigen kann man auch auf rechtlichem Weg jemanden davon abhalten, auf eine Seite zu verknüpfen. Alles schon vorgekommen.

Oder frag einfach mal bei Stardialer nach, sind sehr hilfsbereite Menschen da.

Und warum werden meine Beiträge jetzt gelöscht? Lächerlich...


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2004)

AK (WS Ltd.) schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum werden meine Beiträge jetzt gelöscht? Lächerlich...



Hier werden Beiträge entweder editiert, wenn sie gegen Nutzungsregeln verstoßen, 
oder in besonders gravierenden Fällen "gelöscht" , d.h in einen nichtöffentlichen Bereich verschoben.
Wann soll das denn gewesen sein?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Ich hatte direkt als erster auf die Frage geantwortet und exakt folgendes geschrieben"

"Bitte sag mir das Wort welches hinter "?pid" und vor dem nächsten "?" oder "&" in der URL, dann kann ich dir vielleicht sagen was das zu bedeuten hat".

Aber wenn ihr auf Hilfe von "Dialer-Abzockern" verzichten wollt... soll's mir recht sein, bin ja auch nur zu Gast.


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2004)

Dort steht dein angeblich "gelöschtes" Posting, der Thread war geschlossen worden, da der Gast graefitti
parallel diesen Thread neu  gestartet hatte. Das nächste mal besser recherchieren, bevor solche
 Behauptungen aufgestellt werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=53857#53857 

tf


----------



## Smigel (8 Mai 2004)

> Aber wenn ihr auf Hilfe von "Dialer-Abzockern" verzichten wollt... soll's mir recht sein, bin ja auch nur zu Gast.



Wir nehmen eigentlich jede Hilfe an. Denke mal das hängt damit zusammen das der Thread geschlossen wurde, aber das Posting müsste da trotzdem noch drinne sein.

Melde dich einfach an dann bist Du nicht nur Gast. Einige Leute reagieren zwar recht heftig auf Leute die Dialer einsetzen aber ich denke das kann man verstehen wenn man weiss wie die abgezogen wurden. Also nicht gleich wieder verschwinden wenn ab und zu mal ein paar heftigere Aussagen fallen.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2004)

AK (WS Ltd.) schrieb:
			
		

> Das müssen aber schon sehr arme Gäste sein.
> 
> Im übrigen kann man auch auf rechtlichem Weg jemanden davon abhalten, auf eine Seite zu verknüpfen. Alles schon vorgekommen.
> 
> Oder frag einfach mal bei Stardialer nach, sind sehr hilfsbereite Menschen da.



Ad 1:
Finanziell arm - kann ich nicht bewerten. Geistig arm: Mache dir ruhig selbst ein Bild. Die "großen" Threads mit namentlich bekannten Gegnern aus der Dialerbranche sind gute Beispielsgeber zum Nachlesen.

Ad 2:
Rechtliche Untersagungen und Abmahnungen sind eher eine Spezialität der gewerblich Tätigen, also der Dialeranbieter. Hier laufen Verbraucher herum, die sich weder weltbekannte Abmahnanwälte noch andauernd Gerichtskosten für einstweilige Verfügungen leisten wollen, nur weil jemand eine Meinung veröffentlicht hat, die vielleicht nicht ganz positiv ist ... Du verstehst.
Die NUBs funktionieren ausreichend. Nicht alles muss bis auf die oberste rechtliche Spitze getrieben werden im Leben.

Ad 3:
Das verstehe ich nun nicht. Stardialer soll hier gegen gepostete Links helfen?

Ansonsten:
Nicht sofort einknicken oder aufgeben, wenn's mal ruppiger wird. Lies dir die einschlägigen Dialer-/Affiliates-Foren durch: dort werden die Verbraucher angegangen ... Naturgemäß ist's hier anders herum.
Und am Tonfall lag es bislang hier wirklich nicht in letzter Konsequenz, dass sich die Dialerseite meist bald wieder heimlich verp.... hat - das hatte argumentative Gründe. Und das solltest du sportlich nehmen


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

@ Katzenhai

> Ad 3: 
> Das verstehe ich nun nicht. Stardialer soll hier gegen gepostete Links 
> helfen? 

Mitgliederbereiche liegen für gewöhnlich nicht auf dem Space von Stardialer, sondern auf dem vom Projektinhaber, geschützt mittels Backdoor .htaccess oder PHP-Script.

Wenn der Referer also von der direkten Stardialer-URL kommt, ist davon auszugehen dass direkt ueber den Dialer weitergeleitet wird, oder das auf einer Seite die direkt im Einzugsgebiet von Stardialer steht verlinkt wird (alles vermutungen, aber m.E. schlüssig).

Darum würde ich da mal direkt anrufen, oder eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Mai 2004)

*Woher kommt der Inhalt für Dialerangebote?*

Hallo zusammen,

für die Leute, die sich fragen, woher mancher sogenannte Content der Dialeranbieter stammt, gibt es eine nette Diskussion im Dialercenter: 

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=195

Da der Inhalt hinter kostspieligen Einwahlnummern steckt, können sich die Betreiber ziemlich sicher sein, daß Ihr tun nicht entdeckt wird. Vor einiger Zeit entdeckte ein kostenloses Sicherheitsportal, daß sie auch über einen Dialer verkauft wurden. Gerade habe ich von einem gelesen, der sein Referat bei einem Dialerbetreiber gefunden hat.

Schönes Wochenende
Nebelwolf


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2004)

da paßt doch dieser Artikel im Spiegel aufs beste dazu:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,297564,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *DIALER-ABZOCKE*
> 
> 30 Euro für im Netz abgekupferte Referate
> Das skrupellose Geschäft mit Dialern läuft trotz strengerer Gesetze wie geschmiert.
> ...



cp


----------



## Counselor (8 Mai 2004)

graefiiti schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die verlinkung blockieren lassen?


Du könntest über ein Skript beim Seitenaufruf zuerst den Referrer abfragen Kommt der Aufruf über den illegalen Referrer, dann könntest du die Anzeige deiner Homepage durch einen Redirect auf eine leere Seite oder die aufrufende Dialerseite unterbrechen.


----------



## Counselor (15 Mai 2004)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte Abakus Webmarketing mit einem Herrn MD aus München:
http://www.abakus-internet-marketing.de/foren/viewtopic/p-20536.html#20536
Die Selbstdarstellung des Suchmaschinen-Optimierers und Patentantragstellers aus München:
http://www.suchmaschinentricks.de/forum/message.php?forum=5&thread=6952


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

@counselor

Hallo, wenn man deinem ersten Link folgt und bei abakus wiederum dem ersten Link von tbone78   5:23 pm, gelangt man zu einem Dialer.
Gleichzeitig meldet mein Firefox 'Sie möchten eine Datei herunterladen'.

Ist dies normal, oder will sich da etwas automatisch installieren. (z.B. mit IE und offenen Scheunentüren). Außerdem was ist mit der Preisangabe ?

Vielleicht hat jemand die Muße und Möglichkeit sich das gefahrlos anzuschauen ?  :lupe: 
Wäre da eine Meldung an die REG fällig ?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dies normal, oder will sich da etwas automatisch installieren. (z.B. mit IE und offenen Scheunentüren). Außerdem was ist mit der Preisangabe ?


 Dialer und Inhalte-Anbieter:  Global Netcom 
RegTP-Anfrage 
Preisangabe, gute Frage, nächste Frage...

Registriert ist er seit dem 16.4.04, mal sehen wie lang....

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wenn man deinem ersten Link folgt und bei abakus wiederum dem ersten Link von tbone78   5:23 pm, gelangt man zu einem Dialer.
> Gleichzeitig meldet mein Firefox 'Sie möchten eine Datei herunterladen'.



Meinst Du das hier?



			
				AGBs schrieb:
			
		

> § 03. Vertragsgegenstand:
> 
> Der Kunde wird darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Aktivierung der Universal Boards GmbH & Co. KG -Software eine Reihe von Änderungen am System des Kunden vorgenommen werden wie z.B.: - es erscheinen Werbebanner und Pop-Up's auf dem Bildschirm - eigene Werbung oder Werbung Dritter wird vermittelt. - die Startseite des Internet Explorer wird verändert - es werden eine beliebige Anzahl von Favoriten im Internet Explorer hinzugefügt - Abänderung der Standardsuchseite des Internet Explorers - Umleitung beliebig vieler Domains; d.h. es kann z.B. eingestellt werden, dass der User die Domain http://www.google.de nicht mehr direkt erreichen kann, sondern auf einen anderen angegebenen Rechner umgeleitet wird (z.B. in Fall auf eine von Universal Boards voreingestellte  Suchmaschine - Das Programm versucht sich standardmäßig in den Ordner "system" des Windowsinstallationspfades zu installieren. Zu 90% aller Fälle ist dies der Pfad: c:\windows\system\. Darin werden 3 Dateien angelegt:
> a) die ausführbare Programmdatei, deren Namen sich durch Datenbankeinstellung ändern
> ...



(Auszug der) AGBs des "seltsamen Dingens", das man da angeboten kriegt... Warum es darüber nicht einen Aufschrei der Empörung gibt, verstehe ich nicht.

___

Was mich v.a. stört ist, dass da user was bestätigen sollen, was nicht einmal genau definiert ist: siehe z.B. "beliebige Anzahl von Favoriten", "beliebige Umleitungen", "diese Aufzählung ist ausdrücklich nicht vollständig", "updates zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt" - darf man solche AGBs überhaupt machen? Als Verbraucher zu Verbrauchern würde ich sagen: Lasst dieses Zeugs auf der Schwanthaler Straße liegen... man muss nicht jeden Müll mitnehmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aufschrei nützt nix , handeln....



Wie? Ich kann gut für mich entscheiden, ob ich in Hundescheiße trete oder nicht - wenn ich sie sehe 
Aber wie schützt man die Allgemeinheit vor so einem Persilschein?

[edited, ich weiß nicht, was tf mit dem NUB-Hinweis unten meint  ]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (Auszug der) AGBs des "seltsamen Dingens", das man da angeboten kriegt... Warum es darüber nicht einen Aufschrei der Empörung gibt, verstehe ich nicht.



wie wärs mit folgender erklärung:
95% lesen das gar nicht
4,99 % lesen und nehmen dankend abstand vom angebot
0,01% lesen und akzeptieren.


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2004)

@Aka-Aka 

Hatte das Posting gelöscht , hier noch mal etwas unverfängliches als Demonstration der Schriftgrösse:
Inhalt der Artikel

Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt". Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert, gelöscht oder verschoben. Aufgrund geltenden Rechts bleibt den Verantwortlichen keine andere Wahl, da schon mehrere Gerichte die Verantwortung eines Forenbetreibers für rechtswidrige Inhalte, die von ihm nicht entfernt wurden, bestätigt haben.


Auszug aus den NUBs des CB- Forums 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0,01*1Mio=100 - wie viele page impressions hat der Mario denn? Und wenn von den 95%, die's nicht lesen, nur 1% trotzdem klickt (ein völlig unrealistischer Prozentsatz!), kommen 9500 dazu! Dann haben fast 10.000 Leute einen Rechner, auf dem Mario alles dürfte: Passwörter auslesen, Dateien verschieben per plugin, Dateien löschen per plugin, Virenscanner ausschalten per plugin, usw.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 0,01*1Mio=100 - wie viele page impressions hat der Mario denn? Und wenn von den 95%, die's nicht lesen, nur 1% trotzdem klickt (ein völlig unrealistischer Prozentsatz!), kommen 9500 dazu! Dann haben fast 10.000 Leute einen Rechner, auf dem Mario alles dürfte: Passwörter auslesen, Dateien verschieben per plugin, Dateien löschen per plugin, Virenscanner ausschalten per plugin, usw.



<Gedankenspiel>
Das wäre doch Praktisch™. 10.000 offene Spamrelays/ED2K-Server, deren Besitzer auch noch den Spammer dafür bezahlen.
</Gedankenspiel>


----------



## Counselor (15 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach Mitschnitt mit Snort und überschlägiger Bewertung:

1) Browser (egal welcher) wird veranlasst, eine RANDALF.HTML von MDs Server zu laden
2) Server generiert einen Download URL und gibt ihn als Parameter 'Location' an den Browser zurück
3) Browser (gleich welcher) wird veranlaßt, darauf zuzugreifen.
4) Zum Öffnen der URLs werden Javascript und Iframes verwendet
5) Die 'plugin.exe' wird definitiv schon vor einer Zustimmung des Useres übertragen, kommt aber nicht zur Ausführung, wenn der User den Browser nicht zum 'Öffnen' anweist.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die "plugin.exe" gibt's da ja schon eine Weile... nachweislich seit Ende März, also so ca. 60 Tage... Ich dachte halt, dass man die nur direkt über 1md kriegt... 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5085


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die "plugin.exe" gibt's da ja schon eine Weile...


stimmt, in mindestens 3 verschiedenen  Versionen  176 kb bis 192 kb....

und alle heißen plugin.exe  und alle mit demselben Icon, ein Schelm , wer sich Böses dabei denkt 

 :bandit


----------



## Counselor (15 Mai 2004)

Eine Zeit lang hat man sich die Plugin.exe auch beim Betreten eines altbekannten Forums der Universal Boards geholt:


			
				Bat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bekomme neuerdings wenn ich auf das Hilfe-Forum gehe einen Download von einer plugin.exe. Nun war ich so dumm und hab diese Datei runntergeladen. Jetzt gehen bei mir laufen irgendwelche Internetseiten auf (Sex, Werbung, IQ-Test, usw...). Weis jemand was der sch*** soll und wie ich das wieder wegbekomme???
> 
> MfG Bat


Die Co-Moderatoren hatten das Problem versehentlich verursacht:


			
				Co-Moderator Mercany schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da wir die letzen Tage ein anderes Problem im Board hatten, musste heute einige Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

graefiiti schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe in meiner statistik und den top-referrern die install-url eines dialers entdeckt und vermute, dass ein dialer auf meine hp verlinkt und dafür die nutzer abkassiert. natürlich ohne meine zustimmung und wissen. hab es vor 3 stunden entdeckt.
> 
> wie kann man sich wehren?
> kann man den verursacher des dialers feststellen?
> ...



Ich habe eben gerade genau das gleich Problem betreffs meiner HP entdeckt.

Wenn man bei google einen Suchbegriff, der in Bezug zu meiner Website steht, eingibt, taucht diese dubiose URL auf und ein Dialer versucht sich zu installieren.

Ich habe in einem Internetboard aus Amiland sogar den Verursacher gefunden und will diesem .... irgendwie in die Parade fahren.

Wo kann man solche Leute anzeigen?

_editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Counselor (6 Juni 2004)

Gustav69 schrieb:
			
		

> [Wo kann man solche Leute anzeigen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=59746#59746


----------

